# Our Tropical Wonderland



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Tropical Wonderland
Sometimes we who live in Florida tend to take 'Our Tropical Wonderland' for granted. Come along with me as together we take a look at what helps make Florida what it is. 
Ever wonder why millions of tourist are willing to travel thousands of miles to participate in what the Sunshine State has to offer? As an example, Madeira Beach, Florida. Want to see what a small Florida, fishing, tourist, community is like? Madeira Beach has a great deal to offer natives and tourist alike. This by the sea village occupies 1.0 square miles of land and 2.2 square miles of water. More water than land, not surprising! After all, water and fishing are what Florida is all about. First up, the John's pass Boardwalk. 
The famous John's Pass Boardwalk is a wonder in itself. The shopping, dinning, and view is absolutely outstanding:

Never forget the beach:


For the serious fisherman/woman Florida is a real dream come true. Like freshwater fishing? Mr. Dylan Hubbard, Hubbard's Marina, a Bass Pro's professional staff member, is well known for his many lectures on offshore fishing. He practices what he preaches: 

Like many of us Dylan also loves to fish Florida's wonderful lakes and rivers. He is good at it:

And then, never to be forgotten, is what makes Florida the 'Fishing Capital of the World,' salt water fishing. Even the 1/2 day head boat catches can be outstanding:

Next comes the deep-sea BIG boys. Only in Florida:

Let the fights begin:

First Mate, Will, vents a goliath grouper:

When you are 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, the fish tend to be a little on the BIG side:


The ladies join the action:

That's one heck of a cubera snapper:

The black grouper are big:

So are the gags:


Off shore kings run HUGE:

Even the mangrove snapper are king sized:

No better eating than the highly prized hog fish:
American red snapper, beautiful, fun to catch, and even better on the dinner table:

Black fin tuna offer even the most experienced a real challenge:


Florida's Deep Drop is a wonder in itself. The fish are completely different. That bottom machine is talking to us:

And we are paying attention:


Ever see a long tail bass? Stunning!

Don't forget the pelagics:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sundown 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. PRICELESS!


Night time fishing can also be great. That's a trophy Kitty Mitchell to be proud of:

Many who fish also hunt. 'Our Tropical Wonderland' offers outstanding deer, turkey, and hog hunting. Perry Florida's own Two Guys and a Hog is known for all three. This ranch offers outstanding deer and turkey hunting during the season, as well as 24/7 hog hunting 12 months out of the year. In Florida hogs can legally be hunted at night with a light. I use a 5,000 lumens; it lights up the night. 
This is my favorite stand:

At this sight the game is free roaming in 1,000 acres of prime hunting land with no fences.

For those who prefer high fence...There is always, 'Plenty of Action:'

That's my guide, Francisco (L), and me with my personal best, a massive 290 pound boar;

Smoked ribs hot out of the smoker...'The best part of hog hunting:'

Got a few days before I go fishing or hunting again. 
NO PROBLEM...Smoked chicken hot out of the smoker is golden brown and fit for a king:

Fishing, Hunting, or good 'ol Southern cooking...This is:
Our Tropical Wonderland 
Hope you enjoyed the ride as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I hear the Matrix Shad was used for ever fish caught in this post.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What the heck is that???


----------

